# Labonville vs. Stihl chaps



## Plasmech (Apr 12, 2009)

Any opinions as to what chaps are better, the Labonville competition chaps or the Stihl 9-ply chaps? Yes I am aware that Labonville is a site sponsor so if it's a tie I'll most definitely go with them. 

My way of looking at chaps is that there *may* have to be a compromise between 100% protection and comfort. In other words if a chap can stop an MS-880 full-skip full throttle but it's so unfomfortable to wear that it gets left at home, that's no good. I've heard that when you start getting into the 10-ply chaps they get pretty stiff. I wonder if (thinking out loud as usual) comfort is not a design criteria for competition chaps because they are worn for such a short period of time during the actual cuts, whereas the stuff loggers wear has to be tolerable. 

Any thoughts? Thanks!

(My wife has grounded me from chainsaw use until I get my chaps!)


----------



## Beefie (Apr 12, 2009)

*chaps*

I have the STIHL chaps, when they were new I thought they were stiff but after wearing them for a year they have become very comfortable.Just my 2 cents worth. I don't fire up the saw's with out wearing them now.

Beefie


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 12, 2009)

I have the Stihl chaps also. I thought they were a little stiff. Then one day I left them in the truck and while I was cutting I dragged the chain across my pants. Destroyed my pants but missed may leg. Since that day I decided my chaps are actually very comfortable.


----------



## squad143 (Apr 12, 2009)

Smart Wife.

I don't bother with chaps, choosing the stihl pants instead.


----------



## fsfcks (Apr 12, 2009)

I have the Labonville 10-ply and they were a bit stiff when new, but are much better now. They are hot in the Kansas summer but easy to remove when you are not cutting eg loading the wood. That's why I prefer chaps to pants.


----------



## sbhooper (Apr 12, 2009)

I have the Stihl chaps and they kept me from getting a bad cut awhile back. I recently bought the Labonville full-wrap chaps and I am very happy with them. They are hot, but comfortable to wear and I think are well worth the money. I will not cut without them again. I got one good scar before I ever bought chaps and hopefully that will not happen again. That stitch job was no fun!


----------



## ents (Apr 12, 2009)

Other than they are hot, the Labonville 10 ply are not that restrictive. I am a 1 man show in that I'm the faller, the skider driver, the trimmer, the bucker, the loader, and the log haul driver (well, the later doesn't require the chaps but you get the idea). I am constatly on the move. The first week or two I thought they where a bit restrivtive but after that no problems. Mine are two yrs. old (look it too) and I never cut w/o them. I've got a scar on my knee cap (could have been a lot worse) from when I wasn't using chaps. Since buying these I feel naked w/o them. 

No matter what you end up buying, wear them.

Safe cutting,


----------



## RRSsawshop (Apr 12, 2009)

ents said:


> Other than they are hot, the Labonville 10 ply are not that restrictive. I am a 1 man show in that I'm the faller, the skider driver, the trimmer, the bucker, the loader, and the log haul driver (well, the later doesn't require the chaps but you get the idea). I am constatly on the move. The first week or two I thought they where a bit restrivtive but after that no problems. Mine are two yrs. old (look it too) and I never cut w/o them. I've got a scar on my knee cap (could have been a lot worse) from when I wasn't using chaps. Since buying these I feel naked w/o them.
> 
> No matter what you end up buying, wear them.
> 
> Safe cutting,


:agree2: I too am a 1 man show,wear my chaps 24/7 Felling,bucking,trimming.Skidding and loading they keep the mud off my jeans.Put them on going in the woods and don't take them off till I'm done for the day.


----------



## Brushwacker (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the pocket on my stihl chaps for carrying a wedge, sometimes a scrench when getting farther away from the truck.
Does Labonville make chaps with a pocket ?


----------



## Plasmech (Apr 12, 2009)

Brushwacker said:


> I like the pocket on my stihl chaps for carrying a wedge, sometimes a scrench when getting farther away from the truck.
> Does Labonville make chaps with a pocket ?



A pocket would be nice. Although I could see myself searching my house, my office, and my truck for about a week and a half looking for my gawd-dang cell phone if my chaps had a pocket!


----------



## Ontario_Logger (Apr 12, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ents
> Other than they are hot, the Labonville 10 ply are not that restrictive. I am a 1 man show in that I'm the faller, the skider driver, the trimmer, the bucker, the loader, and the log haul driver (well, the later doesn't require the chaps but you get the idea). I am constatly on the move. The first week or two I thought they where a bit restrivtive but after that no problems. Mine are two yrs. old (look it too) and I never cut w/o them. I've got a scar on my knee cap (could have been a lot worse) from when I wasn't using chaps. Since buying these I feel naked w/o them.
> 
> ...



:agree2: same with me


----------



## ents (Apr 13, 2009)

Brushwacker said:


> I like the pocket on my stihl chaps for carrying a wedge, sometimes a scrench when getting farther away from the truck.
> Does Labonville make chaps with a pocket ?



Since Labonville makes their own chaps, ask, they might. Never thought about it myself.

Later,


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 13, 2009)

Brushwacker said:


> I like the pocket on my stihl chaps for carrying a wedge, sometimes a scrench when getting farther away from the truck.
> Does Labonville make chaps with a pocket ?



Ask in the Labonville forum: http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=71

You'll get an answer.


----------



## Kogafortwo (Apr 13, 2009)

ents said:


> Since Labonville makes their own chaps, ask, they might. Never thought about it myself.
> 
> Later,



I wish my Labonvilles had a pocket for a scrench and a wedge. But they don't.


----------



## fsfcks (Apr 13, 2009)

Where would you put a pocket in a pair of chaps (filled with wedges/scrench) so that it does not interfere when bending over etc? I could see something hanging from the side or back, but not on the front of the chaps.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a pair of Elvex chaps (very nice) that have a pocket in the front, but it's only big enough for a carb/oiler adjustment screwdriver. Most of the time I wear my pocketless Labonville chaps and keep a wedge in my back pocket. One of them thar fancy wedge pouches is on my wish list for when I do more felling.

http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?skw=wedge+pouch&PageNo=1&x=0&y=0


----------



## Brushwacker (Apr 15, 2009)

TreePointer said:


> Ask in the Labonville forum: http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=71
> 
> You'll get an answer.



Good idea. I'm due for better, can't seem to always remember not to throw my chaps on top of a saw with the muffler still hot.
I have a pair of orange stihl chaps with a sizable pocket. I like to leave a small wedge in the pocket. Doesn't seem to bother movement with 1 or 2 5 1/2" wedges and mabe a scrench + a small screwdriver to adjust the carb. I help a freind on tree service jobs now and then and he goes light often so an extra wedge is better then one or none. Handy just to have it in there so all I need to remember when I switch to his truck is chaps and a hardhat and whatever is in the pocket comes along.


----------



## AUGDOG (Apr 16, 2009)

My vote is for STIHL... Ive recently seen two sets activated and they performed flawlessly...


----------



## sbhooper (Apr 16, 2009)

The problem that I saw with the pocket on the Stihl chaps was that it was hard to get the wedge out of the pocket. On the Labonvilles, I just slid a military-style magazine pouch onto the belt and it holds two wedges-problem solved.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Apr 16, 2009)

i used to have the stihl chaps, got careless and left em in the back of the truck and they musta blew out or some one grabbed em at the beer store.
i just bought a pair of echo chaps and they aren't as thick as the stihl but
they say they have the same protection. i'm pretty carefull so far no major
accidents. i use this for my wedges scrench and carb adjuster. made by
kuny. slip the belt through and you dont notice a thing. just dont sit on it, very unconfortable. lol


----------

